# Mod_Rewrite aktivieren in ISPConfig 3



## Benny (6. März 2009)

Wie kann ich Mod_Rewrite in ISPConfig 3 aktivieren ? Habe Php als suPhp eingebunden.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

mod_rewrite ist immer aktiv in ispconfig 3, wenn Du die Installationsanleitung befolgt hast. Mit der Einbindung von PHP hat mod_rewrite nichts zu tun, mod_rewrite ist ein apache modul.


----------



## Benny (7. März 2009)

Das habe ich nicht gewusst, danke. Habe die Anleitung 1:1 befolgt, mein Test-Script lief falsch. Läuft!

Gruß,
Benny


----------

